# Cichlid Tank



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi! My background's a bit cheesy. Can anyone suggest a better alternative to make it look better, taking into consideration my substrate, plants and rock decor? Thanks!

Tank Size: 90 Gallons
Filtration: 405 Fluval
Substrate: Cilica Sand

Community:
2 Cyphotilapia Frontosas
1 Green Terror (Aequidens Rivulatus)
1 Jack Dempsey (Cichlasoma Octofasciatum)
1 Red Severum (Cichlasoma Severum)
1 Blue Peacock (Aulonocara Nyassae)
1 Electric Yellow Lab (Labidochromis Caeruleus)
1 Blue Dolphin (Cyrtocara Moorii)
1 German Red Peacock (Aulonocara)
1 Sp. 44 Thick Skin (Haplochromis)
1 Plecostomus
8 Clown Loaches


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice fish  Frontosas are always beautiful. In my opinion I think black backgrounds really make your fish pop.


----------

